
The End Is Near for 3.2 Beer - js2
https://www.npr.org/2019/04/05/709515770/the-end-is-near-for-3-2-beer
======
nutcracker46
Bye bye and good riddance to "near beer." Celebrate with cold bubbly IPA, or
perhaps a stout.

~~~
js2
6% is still pretty limiting for beer enthusiasts. Shortly after I moved to NC
the state lifted its 6% cap to 15% and the explosion of breweries and beer
available since then has been insane.

